# Introduccion a MikroC



## chin0o (May 9, 2012)

Que tal compañeros pues este es mi primer tema en el foro y mi primer videotutorial 
espero le pueda servir a alguien como a mi me hubiera servido 
Lo hago en forma de agradecimiento pues de videotutoriales he aprendido muchisimo agradesco a todas las personas que se han dado el tiempo para hacer esos videos Gracias

Aqui les pongo las tres partes de mis videos saludos cordiales....


----------



## naik (May 9, 2012)

hee estan chidoz ,  muy utiles amigo!!!


----------



## chin0o (May 9, 2012)

Gracias mi estimado naik


----------



## cjgvn11 (May 16, 2012)

Muy buena explicación


----------



## chin0o (May 16, 2012)

Gracias!!!!


----------



## carptroya (May 17, 2012)

gracias .

me servira de mucha ayuda , para empezar.

Saludos


----------



## chapin (Oct 10, 2012)

Muchas gracias ojala pudieras continuar con los videotutoriales


----------

